# Solved: Drivers for Windows 7 64 bit



## thebright (Jan 3, 2014)

HI, My Laptop is a Samsung NP300E5C its model code is NP300E5C-A02CA it is also windows 7 64 bit home premium these are the drivers that I need to update can you leave me a link to download them so I can put it on my USB from my WINDOWS 8 and then put my USB in my SAMSUNG WINDOWS 7 and install them THANKS am actually new to all this and I need them to connect to the internet for my exams here are the drivers I need 
It will also help me if you give me the steps to installing it

Network Controller
PCI Simple Communications Controller
SM Bus Controller

When I look at the drivers it has this sign a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark









I made a video of how my laptop now looks if your interested


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Which country do you live in?

----------------------------------------------------------

Double-click these Device Manager entries to open their properties window:

Network Controller
PCI Simple Communications Controller
SM Bus Controller

Click the "Details" tab and then select "Hardware Ids".

There will be one or more strings that have *VEN_####&DEV_####* as part of it.

Advise what the 4 characters are that follow *VEN_* and *DEV_*

Those 4-character codes will identify those devices.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

NP300E5C-A02CA-downloads.


----------



## thebright (Jan 3, 2014)

flavallee said:


> Which country do you live in?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I live in Canada

Network controller *VEN 168C AND DEV 0032*
PCI Simple Communications Controller *VEN 8086 AND DEV 1E3A*
SM Bus Controller *VEN 8086 AND DEV 1E22*
_Please reply for next step to downloading drivers _


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What issues are you having that these driver MUST be updated?


----------



## thebright (Jan 3, 2014)

DaveA said:


> What issues are you having that these driver MUST be updated?


Well the internet is not working wired and wireless I have to install them not update if you watch the video that was on my main question you will know the problems


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I live in Canada
> 
> Network controller *VEN 168C AND DEV 0032*
> PCI Simple Communications Controller *VEN 8086 AND DEV 1E3A*
> SM Bus Controller *VEN 8086 AND DEV 1E22*


The Network Controller is a *Atheros AR9485 WLAN*

The PCI Simple Communications Controller is a *Intel Management Engine Interface (MEI)*

The SM Bus Controller is a * Intel Z77 Chipset*

TerryNet provided you the download link for that laptop in post #3.

Select "Driver" in the left column so the list of device drivers can appear.

These are the device drivers that you need:

*Wireless LAN, Atheros 9.2.0.470

Chipset 9.3.0.1020*

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Install the chipset drivers first.


----------



## thebright (Jan 3, 2014)

flavallee said:


> The Network Controller is a *Atheros AR9485 WLAN*
> 
> The PCI Simple Communications Controller is a *Intel Management Engine Interface (MEI)*
> 
> ...


Thanks my internet is now working I have downloaded both those drives 
*Wireless LAN, Atheros 9.2.0.470*
*Chipset 9.3.0.1020*

Last question the PCI Simple Communications Controller still has this sign







how would I download that again Thank You


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not sure which driver applied to it, and it most likely isn't needed anyway.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thebright (Jan 3, 2014)

[/B]My laptop can now connect to the internet I will like to thank everyone for all the comments especially flavallee have a good day this thread is now solved !


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

:up:


----------

